# Nice ride with my little one!



## BikeGirlKent (1 Sep 2016)

As his brother and sister are back at school I took my 11 year old on a little MTB ride, 22 miles later and were home, showered and nicely worn out!! He did brilliantly and really enjoyed the ride, its great to get some one on one time with him!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Sep 2016)

22 miles? Chapeau to the wee man.


----------



## BikeGirlKent (1 Sep 2016)

Yep, he did brilliantly, and enjoyed the bacon roll at the stop halfway!


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Sep 2016)

Great! Whereabouts did you cycle?


----------



## BikeGirlKent (1 Sep 2016)

From Sittingbourne to Rainham Kent stopping at Riverside Country Park, hes shattered!! Lol


----------

